# Neighbors dogs and your outdoor walk through.



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

I know I'm thinking way ahead here but it's never to early to plan for next Halloween.
I want to do a walkthrough in my backyard next year. It's huge! And pretty darn creepy at night. However I'm concerned that the neighbors barking dogs could ruin the mood. 
I want to direct the walkthrough traffic along the outskirts of my yard.
Mainly because there'd be nothing but woods to their right side. Perfect for scaring. 
So these dogs bark at every damn thing. It would be okay if they were big dogs cause that might actually be useful. But their little dogs. And little dogs barks are just annoying. So how can I handle this? Or should I just not worry about it at all? Either way I'm gonna do it. I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions to work around it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well you might try talking to the neighbor and tell them you are concerned that having a lot of people in the yard for the night may upset the dogs and that maybe it would be better if they were keep inside for the night or until the walk through is over. 
Who knows, it might work. 
It might be a good idea to start working some positive public relations on these folks to get them more agreeable if you think it would help. Friendly neighbors are better then unhappy ones. If they are the least bit interested in the haunt ask them to help out even if you don't want the help.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Surely your neighbor won't want his yappy dogs barking all night any more than you will. Talk to him, I bet he'll be agreeable.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Pellet gun usually keeps 'em quiet.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I was thinking more along the lines of bullets, but pellet gun might work too...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

In all seriousness: I have one neighbor (who I have posted about before on here) who is a total anal pore. I tell him nothing... I try to avoid any and all communications with my neighbors beyond "Hello! Your flowers look great! Here are some cookies I made for you!". Any hints of "Hey- I'm gonna have a haunt, keep your dogs shut up" is gonna **** them off. Why notify them of anything? I look at it this way: I am quiet as a mouse for 362 days of the year. For the weekend of Halloween, they can put up with some noise & music from dusk til 9pm. (It's really only on Halloween that I really disturb the peace). If you can hear their dogs, then your music needs to be turned up...LOL. I'm sure they wouldn't want their pups to go ape **** barking, and will bring them in.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You can't do anything about the neighbor's dogs unless you talk to them about it. Simply warn them that you WILL have people going though your backyard which WILL upset their dogs by the noise (insert screaming). If they are caring pet owners they won't want their puntable pooches all traumatized and they'll keep them inside for the night.

If that doesn't work out with the neighbor maybe you could add a prop near there like a MITB or a pet carrier. Add a sound scape of vicious barking dogs or wolves. See, you've already warned the neighbor about the noise by that point and any additional barking would add to it.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Maybe a snake pit, right at the fenceline where they can dig their way in.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

All valuable advice which I'll take under advisement.
Seems the clear and most obvious choice is to talk to the neighbor
rather than slaughter his pets. 
I just hope he's cool cause I don't deal with bad attitudes very well. If he's less than co-operative I may show just how much hell I can raise on that particular evening.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Darkwalker said:


> If he's less than co-operative I may show just how much hell I can raise on that particular evening.


Uh-oh. Don't tell us if you're going to leave a flaming bag of poo on his door step okay?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

We used to have a neighbour that had a yappy mut. I found a bird house that contained a bark arrester. It had a sensor in it that when it detected the a bark it would emit an ultra sonic frequency that only animals can here. Worked quite well.
Now I didn't test to see if loud noises would trigger it but if the dogs are that annoying they'll definitely be kept away from it.

It was something like this one.
http://www.discount-pet-superstore.com/bark_control_collars/outdoor_bark_control.htm


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think I cursed myself with this thread...Mr Anal Pore wandered over all drunk this evening & picked a fight with hubby and me. I ended up calling the cops....(sigh). Why can't drunk people just be drunk rude & paranoid IN THEIR OWN HOMES?? He better die soon...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wildcat, that is evil.I love it.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> I think I cursed myself with this thread...Mr Anal Pore wandered over all drunk this evening & picked a fight with hubby and me. I ended up calling the cops....(sigh). Why can't drunk people just be drunk rude & paranoid IN THEIR OWN HOMES?? He better die soon...


Sorry about the curse  I hate drunks. I like to have a drink every now and then but thats it. And when I do I stay my butt at home.
I'm really looking forward to halloween this year. I have so many things going through my mind about all the potential situations that could present themselves. What ever happens this year will help me decide whether or not to
pursue this idea for next year.
Since this is my first year doing a yard haunt, I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, hope we're not encouraging animal abuse. I'm a pretty responsible pet owner and have to deal with all sorts of "attitude" since I have commonly misrepresented "attack" breeds and try to do nothing but soothe the fears of the neighbourhood and encourage understanding. Dogs who bark are usually in fear that their property is being attacked in some way or it's from nervousness. If my Rottie barks, it's usually a sure sign it's too late. I keep my dogs inside most of the time anyway, but on trick or treat nights, we try to keep them not just inside but occupied. I try to hit a five mile run with them that day to tire them out a bit. 

Did you talk to your neighbours? I hope a resolution can be met.... just try not to take your frustrations on animals when it's most likely the humans at fault. Sometimes people can surprise you and be more accommodating than you might think. My neighbour had a dog he let run wild all the time, a simple talk really helped him understand how dangerous this was for the dog and people. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Acid PopTart said:


> Wow, hope we're not encouraging animal abuse. I'm a pretty responsible pet owner and have to deal with all sorts of "attitude" since I have commonly misrepresented "attack" breeds and try to do nothing but soothe the fears of the neighbourhood and encourage understanding. Dogs who bark are usually in fear that their property is being attacked in some way or it's from nervousness. If my Rottie barks, it's usually a sure sign it's too late. I keep my dogs inside most of the time anyway, but on trick or treat nights, we try to keep them not just inside but occupied. I try to hit a five mile run with them that day to tire them out a bit.
> 
> Did you talk to your neighbours? I hope a resolution can be met.... just try not to take your frustrations on animals when it's most likely the humans at fault. Sometimes people can surprise you and be more accommodating than you might think. My neighbour had a dog he let run wild all the time, a simple talk really helped him understand how dangerous this was for the dog and people. Haven't had a problem since.


Sorry I missed this.
The yard walkthrough thing is still up in the air. 
But don't worry "Acid". I love animals and would never hurt them.
I feel closer to animals than I do people. Plus. I have two dogs of my own.
A German Shepard and a Crazy little Jack Russell. 
Once I decide what I'm gonna do next year I'll do what needs to be done.
But I promise. No animals will be harmed during the haunting of my yard


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Acid PopTart said:


> Wow, hope we're not encouraging animal abuse. I'm a pretty responsible pet owner and have to deal with all sorts of "attitude" since I have commonly misrepresented "attack" breeds and try to do nothing but soothe the fears of the neighbourhood and encourage understanding. Dogs who bark are usually in fear that their property is being attacked in some way or it's from nervousness. If my Rottie barks, it's usually a sure sign it's too late. I keep my dogs inside most of the time anyway, but on trick or treat nights, we try to keep them not just inside but occupied. I try to hit a five mile run with them that day to tire them out a bit.
> 
> Did you talk to your neighbours? I hope a resolution can be met.... just try not to take your frustrations on animals when it's most likely the humans at fault. Sometimes people can surprise you and be more accommodating than you might think. My neighbour had a dog he let run wild all the time, a simple talk really helped him understand how dangerous this was for the dog and people. Haven't had a problem since.


 I was going to suggest a bb gun too, but I meant for the neighbor, not the dog.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

Can you build a plywood wall between the 2 yards for the 3 days your running. They will hear you but wont see you. Maybe some noise canceling speakers too. Input from the dogs bounced back at them????

-PB


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

We had a completely different neighbor dog problem this year. It was not uncommon to see the neighbor's rottreiler running around our yard with a body part or two from our display.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

sharpobject said:


> We had a completely different neighbor dog problem this year. It was not uncommon to see the neighbor's rottreiler running around our yard with a body part or two from our display.


That is hilarious! My dogs would be the same way.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Well it looks like I'll be sticking with a display type walkthrough this year.
Our homeowners insurance won't cover a "Real" walkthrough.


----------

